# EAS Muscle Armor



## Slim1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody's taken this.  I've heard alot of good things but read a few bad reviews on it.  Any good/bad experiences anyone?  I know it's fairly new on the market but thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have never tried it personally but it is some expensive stuff. I ran a search on it and from the reviews that I found it is a major ripoff.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2006)

Slim1 said:


> I've heard alot of good things but read a few bad reviews on it.



where and/or from whom?


----------



## Slim1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> where and/or from whom?



googled reviews on it from other forums and from guys at the gym said it was was awesome stuff also nutrition stores said they've heard nothing but good stuff from customers (go figure!)


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2006)

post the link to these reviews.


----------



## Slim1 (Aug 22, 2006)

here's a couple of reviews I found http://www.bodyconcept.com/family/1784/reviews.html
Let me know if this is a trustworthy site for future reference, thanks in advance...


----------



## misterme (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys,
I've been taking this for intervals of 5-6 days in a row, once every three months, and I have to say that it feels like good stuff. No question that it has enhanced recovery and stamina, but the product has been discontinued as of 2009, which concerns me. A health factor, did it mess up some people?

I'm not sure about EAS and their reputation, but this stuff is pretty powerful. You will run like there is no tomorrow, so watchout when your on this. And btw, don't pay more than $40 for this. I have a couple of unopened ones to spare, so come pick one up if your in new york.


----------

